

The Science of Citizenship - samsolomon
https://orionmagazine.org/article/the-science-of-citizenship/

======
Havoc
Citizenship is something that hn tends to underestimate given that most people
here already have a favourable starting point on that front.

Growing up in a 3rd world country - but with a powerful passport really drove
this point home - it can make or break your life.

~~~
arjie
A fair point, and you may have been misled by the title, but the article is
actually about education, science, and a citizenry somewhat disengaged from
both.

A confusing title. Interesting piece, though.

~~~
Havoc
>education, science, and a citizenry somewhat disengaged from both

They are not. Despite optimal conditions I (with powerful passport) still
ended up hitting the deck when those assault rifles rounds came flying my
direction. People tend to talk big until they experience that reality...

